# Is there a cloth alternative to Pull Ups for night time?



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

My 4.5 year old daughter has been day time potty trained since before she was 2, but she is a very sound sleeper and still needs a pull up during the night.

We used cloth when she was in diapers, but have been buying the Target brand pull ups for night time use. They are pretty pricey and I am wondering if their is a cloth alternative.

She weighs about 42 pounds, is 43 inches tall, and wakes up most mornings pretty wet (enough to fill the pull up).

She would prefer something that slides up like panties, not that attaches like a diaper.

Spam me please!


----------



## ReneeC (Jan 10, 2007)

Tiny Tush Pull-on AIO Training Pants: http://www.punkinbutt.com/cloth_training_pants.asp
They're the second item listed


----------



## MomInCalifornia (Jul 17, 2003)

Thank you Renee! I'll check them out now.

Any other suggestions? I would love to find some with cute prints. She would be sooo into something pink and girly!

I have been out of the cloth diaper world for so long now that I don't know the current WAHM's. I used to buy from apronstringsbabythings, Ellas pocket diapers, and FB. I should check and see if they are still around and if they have a pull up type ngiht time dipe.


----------



## Benji'sMom (Sep 14, 2004)

this one always gets good reviews:

http://mother-ease.com/database/scri...f7ea383&Loc=US

Bumkins has a new training pant, don't know how good it is but it might work since a Pull Up isn't very absorbent to begin with: http://www.thanksmama.com/Bumkins_Tr..._p/bmk-105.htm


----------



## garviegirl (May 2, 2005)

We bought ours from Snap E-Z:

http://www.snap-ez.com

That was several years ago, and my daughter liked the colors and fabrics. They do snap on the sides, but they also pull up and down, so it really didn't bother her. I liked that they were pockets, so we didn't have to worry about inserts falling in the toilet if she happened to wake up and go.


----------

